# Remington 350 Mag



## duckwog (Dec 27, 2008)

Ever since I was 16 and got my first 742 Remington in 30-06, I thought the 30-06 was the best caliber for deer and hogs.  In 2004, some escaped prisoner stole the Ruger 30-06 bolt action I had at the time while I was away from home. My Dad is a gunsmith and been one since I can remember back in the 60's and he suggested that I get a new rifle that he had he had tried and thought highly of. It was a Remington model 673 in 350 mag. Well my experience helping him sight in magnums and getting ears ringing and numb shoulders made me skeptical but I let him talk me into it. Surprisingly, it kicks more like a 20 gauge shotgun than a rifle and the 200 gr. bullet has knockdown that it unreal! I have pulled the trigger on animals 23 times and killed 24 animals (killed two hogs in one shot) and only 2 of the animals have went farther than 10 feet. The 2 that did make an effort to get away were a 275 lb. boar shot in the shoulder and a 9 point that I had a bad angled shot on. I have retired the 30-06's, have 2 in my gun cabinet that haven't been shot since I got the 350. Anyone looking for a magnum gun without the magnum kick, the 350 is a dream. Ballistics on it are amazing for a 200 grain bullet. Hey, if it will make a gunsmith of 40 years put his 270 in the cabinet and not hunt with it anymore, it has to be a heck of a rifle.


----------



## Razor Blade (Dec 28, 2008)

I hear ya duckwog , i got one about a year ago , and love it . Yes sir its got the energy of a mack truck . I shot a deer last season , it hit the animal so hard , it literaly spun the deer around in the air . SCOTT


----------



## T_Fish (Jan 24, 2009)

I had one in a 600 remington, maybe it was the short barrel and the light stock, but that was about the most unforgiving rifle i ever shot,, i hunt with a 300 rum so recoil dont bother me,but that 600 was brutal...


----------



## TurkeyProof (Jan 24, 2009)

*Thanks for the review..*

I have been thinking about getting one.


----------



## Ga-Bullet (Jan 26, 2009)

Use to shoot The 158Gr Gold Dots in My 350Mag. It Turned It into a Pussycat.


----------



## jglenn (Mar 14, 2009)

I have Model 7 rem from the Remington custom shop in 350 . Rifle minus the scope weights 5.5 lbs so.....it doesn't take long to sight it in...LOL

It is a deer killing son of a gun.

we reload 180 gr. Speers in it with IMR 4064


----------

